# Dovecot und XLIST bzw LIST-ENHANCED Befehl



## planet_fox (5. Nov. 2014)

Ich brauche die Funktion XList, System ist Debian 7 und Dovecot 1.2.15
Es geht um folgendes Problem, bin mir nicht sicher ob das so funktioniert. 
http://www.dovecot.org/list/dovecot/2012-September/068070.html

M$ meint dazu 


> Als erstes überprüft Outlook ob der jeweilige IMAP-Server den speziellen XLIST oder LIST-ENHANCED Befehl beherrscht (siehe RFC6154) - mit dieser Befehlserweiterung kann der Client die speziellen Ordner für "Papierkorb" oder "Gesendete Elemente" identifizieren und zuordnen. Unterstützt der IMAP-Server diese Erweiterung macht Outlook automatisch die korrekte Zuordnung.


----------



## planet_fox (6. Nov. 2014)

So ein Lcihtblick in Dovecot 2.0 geht es so
https://sys4.de/en/blog/2013/03/25/outlook-2013-special-use-mit-dovecot/

Jedoch Aktuell in debian 7 Dovecot  1.2.15 vorhanden.
Kann ISPConfig Dovecot 2.0 ???
Kann ein Update Tödlich sein ^^ ?


----------



## nowayback (6. Nov. 2014)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ändert sich das konfigurationsformat etwas. Daher würde ich davon ausgehen, dass ispconfig das - noch - nicht kann. Du kannst dir aber mit 

```
doveconf -n -c /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf > dovecot-2.conf
mv /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf.backup
mv dovecot-2.conf /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf
```
behelfen um das format umzuwandeln.

Tipp: unbedingt auf einem Testsystem vorher probieren. Ich habe bisher kein solches Scenario mit ISPConfig getestet.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Till (6. Nov. 2014)

ISPConfig unterstützt sowohl dovecot 1 als auch 2.


----------

